# North Star Micro Roastery



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Need to call in as it's 5 mins from my house.

Looks interesting http://northstarroast.com/index.html


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Would be interested to read your findings, I remember helping the guy with his roaster.


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Called in today and picked up a bag of their Dark Arches blend.

Medium-dark roast with lots of chocolate and fruity undertones. Very drinkable although my grinder really didn't agree with the beans for the first couple of measures. I still need to dial it in a bit better to get the best of it I think, but impressed so far.

From their site:

Dark Arches is made up of the following components:

40% Brazil Fazenda Pantano - Fazenda Pantano brings notes of chocolate and almonds with a deep body and red berry sweetness.

40% Guatemala El Cascajal - Look for an orange tang and hazelnut flavour from the El Cascajal.

20 % Sumatra Jagong - Jagong


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Popped in to see these guys last week.

Their unit was spotless and it was clear that they have a real enthusiasm and passion for their coffee.

Will update with my thoughts on the coffees when its in my grinder


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

I thought Dark Arches was ok. Nothing spectacular, but solid.

I definitely prefer Limini who are also local to me, and an awful lot cheaper!


----------



## North Star Coffee (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. If you would like to try something new then please pop down.. We designed the dark arches to be a more traditional coffee with plenty of chocolate body and some sweet red berry notes coming through which will cut through the milk well, its very balanced but its not as complexed as our other blend, Czar Street Seasonal. This also contains the Brazil Fazenda Pantano, but has the Colombia Villa Esperanza and the Ethipoia Doyo. We have roasted this lighter to bring out the fruitier elements in the Doyo such as apricot and lime, then the Villa Esperanza gives it a lovely buttery mouthfeel. We also have a range of single origins that are roasted differently to bring out the best nuances of flavour in each one and i would recommend giving them a try.

We work closely with our speciality green importer who only bring in coffee that is certified in some way, whether its RFA, Fairtrade or Organic. Otherwise its supported by an NGO called Technoserve. They also pay above and beyond the price of the coffee to ensure that the land that its grown on and the people who grow it are treated with respect, this also means that the farmers will be able to re invest next year so that we at North Star know that year on year we will be able to bring in the same coffee and develop a relationship with the farm. All this is reflected in the price that we charge for our coffee.


----------

